# Look how hard I have to work.{Socs}



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Well my work never ever seems to end here

I flatten all cubes and mum pops them back up :roll: 









I guard the litter tray









I keep watch on the stairs 









I fill every box









I guard the gerbils {can you see me I am at the back}









I guard every basket









I keep watch over the mouse









guard all boxes









guard mummy's bed









guard the toys









wash Astra and Herbie

















Love Raggles

























Make the sofa look pretty









and over see the kids









so as you can see I am a very busy boy but don't get me wrong I love it here


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

lol...great pics and beautiful cats.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Great piccys...the little comments with each one made me giggle...looks like he has a hard life...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ROFL :lol::lol::lol:
No one realises what a hard life cats have! They think it's such eat and sleep.
Lovely pictures Kelly-Joy:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Aww! I'm in school right now and it's sooo cold and I want so badly to hug that cat he looks soooo warm!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Loved your little story and pics! gorgeous cat:thumbup:


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

What a great post lol really made me laugh. What beautiful cats you have!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, what beautiful cats,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely pictures , its a hard life being a cat ;-)


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lol fantastic pictures Kelly hon, keep them coming.


----------



## Amigo22 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lozzy8218 said:


> What a great post lol really made me laugh. What beautiful cats you have!


I agree! They look so soft and cuddly


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

what a busy boy 

love the captions!


----------

